# MD with CPC-A, CPC-HA looking for Coding job in Dallas area, Resume attached.



## Narjodhs (Aug 3, 2014)

*Medical specialities Coder*

Narjodh Singh
6400 Ohio Drive Plano Tx 75024
(352)-275-2463
narjodhs@yahoo.com
OBJECTIVE
Highly motivated to achieve Healthcare position. I would like to utilize the clinical knowledge that I have learnt in my school along with my administrative work to incorporate in the practical scenarios.
EDUCATION     
Saint Leo University
              Bachelors in Healthcare Administration
Government Medical College Amritsar India                                                                   
            MD
DAV College Jalandhar India
             Premedical 11th &12th Grade

Certifications:
?	CPC-A
?	CPC-H-A
?	ECFMG

PAST EXPERIENCE
Medical Coder
08/2013 ? 07/31/2014 at Nagda GYN medicals
?	Used CPT and ICD-9 guidelines to code both office and hospital services.
?	Performed evaluation of Coding output by going through A/R analysis.
?	Reviewed Medical records for accuracy and completeness.

Medical Coder
03/2013 ? 08/04/2013 Valdosta Orthopedics Associates, GA
?	Worked as a Medical billing specialist.
?	Posted charges and handled insurance denials.
?	Post Claims both electronically and paper claims.
?	Write Appeals to Medicare and other insurance companies.

Internship in Florida pain and rehab center
10/2012 ? 11/2012, Gainesville, FL
?	Worked with office manager to understand the operational view of the medical office.
?	Worked in billing department.
?	Handled insurance

Research assistant in musculoskeletal lab in Shands Hospital
 03/2010 ?10/2010, Gainesville, Florida
?	Worked on Duchene muscular dystrophy, crippling muscular disease.
?	Coordinated with various staff for operational support activities of the unit.
?	Analyzed the sequential changes in the cross sectional area of thigh and calf muscles on MRI slides after the subjects were under the new drug trial.
                                                                                                                                                                               Research assistant in cardiology in shands hospital
 10/2009 ? 02/2010, Gainesville, Florida
?	Worked on cell adhesion assay @ membrane fluidity to quickly analyze the effect of MT7, myxoma viral protein which is chemokine?s inhibitor.
?	Schedule and coordinate meetings, interviews, appointments with the patients.

Rural Health Officer 
8/2006 ? 10/2007 kapurthala, Punjab, India
Subsidiary Health Center
?	I served the community of over 4000 people with Preventive, Promotive and Curative Services.
?	Worked on a daily basis in outpatient clinic with 50 hours per week 

Word speed: 40 wpm.


----------



## archu17 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello Narjodh,

Did you have any luck finding a job? I am in Dallas area and recently certified CPC-A, trying to look for an opportunity.

Any suggestions/ideas on job searching will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Archana


----------

